# User Interface



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Is the interface for this DVR the same software as the 722k has or has it been brought into the 20th century? 

I think I'm going to go ahead and upgrade my 722k to a 922 but i'd like to get some feedback. one of the problems for me with the 722 is the awful UI.

I tried to find screenshots of the new software, or info but came up short.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I love the UI for the 922. Crisp, new, very modern. It is "different" so it takes some time to learn how to get around.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Search for 'first look' documents - there are the pictures.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

images.google.com dish 922 screenshots and you get a lot. It's a sharp interface.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks guys. I'm on board. that looks great. i despise the UI on the 722. reminds me of windows 95

Not sure I'll care for that remote much, but I've got a harmony 1 anyway.

thanks!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

FastNOC said:


> thanks guys. I'm on board. that looks great. i despise the UI on the 722. reminds me of windows 95
> 
> Not sure I'll care for that remote much, but I've got a harmony 1 anyway.
> 
> thanks!


That was the original remote. It is no longer used. Now you get a Dish 32.0.


----------

